# Model # help ??



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

Am looking at purchasing what i think is a model 36 snubby, it has no model number designations that i could find but the serial number is 542##. Any idea or help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i am assuming you mean a s&w model 36, open the cylinder and the model number should be on the frame left side front


----------



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea I looked there but possibly could have missed it, I was doing some research last nite and this might have come out before the model numbers started.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i am really no expert on this but if you call smith 1-800-331-0852 maybe they could help or wait a little bit there are some real knowledgable people here. maybe posting a pic might help!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

5-shot gun or 6-shot gun? Click-adjustable rear sight, or notch in the frame non-adjustable rear sight? Blued finish, nickel-plated finish, or stainless steel? 2-inch barrel, 3-inch barrel, or something else? Flat, kind of rectangular cylinder release with ridges, or a more rounded release with checkering? Round-butt grip frame or square-butt? Caliber .38 Special, .38 S&W, some kind of .32, or something else (should be stamped on the side of the barrel)? Photo(s) of the gun?

Here are some examples of the more common variations of the model 36:

Older 2-inch round-butt flat-latch model 36:

Model 36 "Chief's Special" Smith & Wesson .38 Special Snubby

Newer 3-inch square-butt model 36:

Item:9184542 Smith & Wesson S&W Model 36 3 inch square butt w/factory box For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------

